# King's Pedigree



## MPRO112 (Aug 6, 2008)

Hey guys I know his lines are pretty scattered between Nevada, Gaff and Larum (and others) but was wondering if anyone could figure out an estimate of the percentages my boy is. Would also like to hear any info or opinions from the real dogmen here about the lines and dogs in his pedigree. Thanks in advance.

Hope this link works for you, its the only way I could attach it to fit...


----------

